# Elgin 12' semi v



## texxfletch (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello from Texas.
I started to use my grandfathers shallow vee more often here recently do to a buddy of mine has a old tin now also(14' feather craft). The boat started as plain as it can get...3 benches and paddels. I used the boat mostly for pond/stock tank fishing.My wife started to want to take it out,so after one trip to the lake with paddles,she said I should upgrade.I knew there were some old outboards on the property,but never seen any of them run in my life time. Out of three I found one that could be a runner.(wizzard wd4s)...A little time and money I had me a boat and outboard.





















after a year with that set up I reserected my other grandfathers evinrude6..now I had a outboard with a netural and reverse gear.







then came the time that loading the boat in and out of the truck was getting old,so as I took some scrape metal to the yard,I spied my new trailer....saved it from the crusher.






I did some modding to the boat since I had a trailer now..the seats were mounted to a aluminum base that allows them to slide and be removed, gone are the canoe clamp stye mounts.

I built a little deck for the bow,and added a canopy.










This year I got a craigslist motor for the old girl.It is a 1957 johnson seahorse 18hp. I then got a real fuel tank, trolling motor ,bilge pump, contol panel, and interior lights.

































on the water









plans are to add bunks to trailer,then paint it. Nice thing about it all is that it can easily be removed, and be as basic as I want it.Thanks for the insperation I found here on this fourm.-Jay


----------



## TinBoatToo (May 11, 2011)

Very cool, How low does she sit in the drink with that 18 horse on the back?


----------



## texxfletch (Dec 14, 2011)

well, here is a video of her on the water.....now later that day it got swamped from the rear and sank.
https://youtu.be/ReNmEUZknQk
luckily my buddy (who swamped me)was close by and we were able to tie the bow off to his vessel and get to shore.
I have 6 life vests shoved in the benches of my boat(which I thought would keep it from going all the way under), but it still went under.I was able to hold my boat with my foot and keep a hold of my buddy's boat.The bow stayed @ 3-4" above water.After dragging the boat to shore; we bailed out water,started outboard (the 18 hp; which was @11' under water,for @ 1hour,and running as it went down).then I gathered all my stuff that floated to shore(ice chest,seats,tackle box.). We towed it home, cleaned up motor,and added new fuel.then ran it for @ a hour,then again; an hour the next day.All seems fine minus the radio which is still dead.And a very shacken up, but grateful owner.

if the 5 hp was on the boat. would it of not sunk?,I don't know.My buddy had stopped very close to me and the wave swamped me before I knew what was happening.If the distance between the two vessels was greater I don't think there would of been any issues(which was the case earlier that day and in all other instances that the boat was out).I had the motor running at time of swamping, but in neutral(if I put in forward the boat may have tried to self bail,or maybe it would have just created more problems, I don't know.I had a bilge pump,but had it off(never again,it even had a automatic switch/I just did not turn it on).it could of gone alot worse, I am just thankful that no one was hurt and the vessel is sill with me and all is still in working order.


----------



## Jdholmes (Dec 14, 2011)

I actually thought it sat pretty low with the original one, and then I saw you got an 18. Any idea what its actually rated for?


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. Sounds very scary. Good thing this happened with a buddy.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Dec 15, 2011)

texxfletch said:


> This year I got a craigslist motor for the old girl.It is a 1957 johnson seahorse 18hp. I then got a real fuel tank, trolling motor ,bilge pump, contol panel, and interior lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jay, Glad no one was hurt and the boat and gear survived as well.
It looks like to much weight in the back of the boat caused your problem. I know that 18hp Johnson weighs a ton.
I can see the T.M. , battery, and two fuel tanks behind the rear seat. 
If you can move them, they need to be in front of the rear seat to lighten up the back.
I know the T.M. is nice to have in the back, but if you can relocate it to the front with it's battery that would help a lot.
These are just suggestions Jay and my 2C. Welcome to Tin boats and Happy Boating....Jerry


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, an 18hp on a 12'! I bet you could almost ski behind that. I only have a 6hp on my 12'. Thank you for sharing your story, I am new to boating and it is good to hear what possible senarios I might encounter.


----------



## texxfletch (Dec 19, 2011)

the motor info is no longer on the vessel....max horse, I'm guessing is probably 9-10 hp though.(could be 6??)

I got the 18 for a good deal and really doubt it is much heavier than a 10hp 2 stroke(same vintage).

But you guys are right.just to much weight in the rear of vessel! 

The motor/deep cycle/fuel/and me. was a good spot to store,but made for a bad situation.Also the 18 hp is fun,but way to much for the vessel.At plane it "massages" the bottom of boat.I will just stick with the 6hp for lake trips.The 18hp may just be a runner to have around.(I did pick up a semi vee 14 ft.tin before the dunking,but don't think I will get it water ready.)
The 12' tin will always be with me,and out on the water once and a while; but after going under I did buy another vessel.(the wrong material though,but at a great price.)
the "new" not tin 

















As said before, the old tin IS ALWAYS got a home with me. It has alot of storys to tell, and yet to make.
Thanks to the admin, for having the fourm up, so I could be encourged to mod my tin to the point it is today.
Keep up the good work, and wonderful site.


----------



## texxfletch (Nov 14, 2019)

Sorry to revive an old post. Was searching the web, and came across one of my pics, which lead me back to this page. It brought back some memory’s and smiles . I wanted to add to the story of my old Elgin tin. Still have her, and still making stories, and memories.

This is a few pics with her out in the pond with my then 2 yr old son and our first “fishing” trip. Hope y’all enjoy. 



Again, thanks to everyone that keeps sights like this up and available for all to enjoy.


----------

